# How to build a good parlor for a family cow



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have been milking my cow in the cow shed, but its so dirty and I have to walk through the mud to the shed when its wet, plus its too far from the house. Its hard to keep the milk clean, and I am doing cow shares, so I am milking for other people. What I want is a separate building just for milking with concrete or heavy wooded floor, and cows will only access it during milking times.

Right now my cow is dry, and is not due for 65 days, so I have time to build a parlor. Please post pictures and ideas of your milking area.

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Have you looked into converting a carport? We've put one in (had the company close the sides) and we will be walling up the rest (and highly considering leaving the eaves open for air flow). This will be for our goat barn so we can get them out of the back garage bays.
Google 'carport barn' there are a lot of images and pretty reasonable to build.
Good luck!


----------



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

Right now I am not looking to spend $$$$, I have lots of materials in the backyard that I can use to build one. Thanks though!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is the milking parlor DH built for me, it is separated from my garage by a wall:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Concrete floor is best, walls that can be washed down. If only one cow 1 door works, a sliding barn door. If more than 1 cow, 2 doors, one in, one out. Opposite sides of barn and divided holding areas. Holding areas need covered if in wet area with lots of rain, this approach needs to be concrete also to wash down. Best if in the end of a barn or leanto where the cow/s are housed. Need grain storage close to station....James


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

If I was buying milk from someone I would expect near "Grade A" conditions.


----------



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I got some ideas rolling around. Need to catch the right one and get started on that. I do have some pole barns, but my dad does not want me to use any of it for my cow even if I keep it the area clean. So I will have to start from the bare ground. Will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

sammyd said:


> If I was buying milk from someone I would expect near "Grade A" conditions.


 I can bet that the conditions under which I milk and handle the milk are more sanitary that many grade A dairies. In fact they are much more sanitary than a well known dairy that sells milk through local grocery store. I don't sell milk, but I take cleanliness very seriously.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Check this out for some ideas.

http://familycow.proboards.com/thread/63539/milking-parlor-plans


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Rancher built one from a small quonset. We used landscaping brick for the floor - it's easy to sweep and hose down if needed (and it's what we had to work with). We try to keep the area in front of the entrance strawed down so there is less mud. Milk goes straight from barn into house to cool, then is refrigerated. I trust drinking my milk raw more than I do grocery store milk. We have a huge dairy right up the road from us - yeah, I just trust my milk more.


----------



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks! Landscaping bricks! That is a great idea! I think that I have some lying around that are not being used.


----------



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

I got most of my new milk parlor done, just some inside painting to do. Its 8x12, and portable if I had to move or something. I had built it from scratch, and used lots of stuff from the backyard.

My cow freshened a few weeks ago, and great timing.









I milk the goat in there too.









The front of the shed. I only spent $250.00 on it. 








West side


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome. It looks great to me. The "boots and shoes" thread in the main made me think of my bad footwear habit (crocs) when milking. I see I am not alone!


----------



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

Awnry Abe said:


> Awesome. It looks great to me. The "boots and shoes" thread in the main made me think of my bad footwear habit (crocs) when milking. I see I am not alone!


I go barefeet when its too hot, and dislike wearing any summer footwear.  I do wear boots if I have to chase or move cows around, but I overheat too easily, so I kick them off and get to be 10 to 15 degrees cooler.


----------

